# drugs used in frozen embryo transfer



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi I've just had my second go of frozen embryo transfer, my first time was at Christmas which didn't work, I started the buserilin injections as planned then went onto use ellest solo tablets within days of starting the tablets I started to feel unwell flu like symptoms spoke to the hospital about this they just said that I most probably had a virus, we still continued with the embryo transfer this didn't work.  In February I started the treatment again as at Christmas as soon as I started the ellest solo the flu feeling came back but was even worse this time I ended up going into hospital I was in that much pain I was put on morphine, my treatment was stopped within a week or so I started to feel normal again pain eased off slightly, and after two week I came home, just returned to my IVF hospital to discuss this with them and they are adamant it couldn't have been the tablets I personally disagree and never want to feel that ill again, we have now been told that we can't have the IVF treatment using the drugs (which is fine by me)  and that we can have a natural cycle, very apprehensive about this has anyone had a natural cycle and if so any advice.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Sharon

I am having medicated FET at the minute, I am fortunate and all the drugs have pretty much agreed with me (except cycolgest made me windy   but on Crinone this time anyway which is loads better).

I assume that this ellest solo is an HRT drug Can they not try a different one I am using  Progynova but whether this is another name for the same thing? I do not know, as many drugs are the same with different names, depending on supplier etc..............

Surely your IVF clinic should be looking at alternatives if you feel the drugs are not right for you especially as the symptoms were so severe...What did the hospital when you went in this time think it was, must have been major to put you on morphine, do they think it was the meds? If so surely the IVF clinic should take this into consideration.

Regarding natural FET, from reading on here this can be successful, I opted for medicated as my monthly cycle varies between 26 and 32 days so wanted to be sure that timing was right also never detected a "surge" on the ovulation kits.............If your cycles are fine then natural an option.

Wishing you all the best whatever way you decide to do but make sure your clinic answers all your questions and if not happy get a second opinion.

Take care and good luck   

lol Spangle xx


----------



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Spangle,
Fingers crossed for you love, thanks for your reply, when I was in hospital they put the pain down to an extremely rare side effect to the medication, they did every scan and blood test on me you can imagine to see if it was anything else that was interacting with the tablets and nothing came up.  
When I returned to the IVF clinic and explained what had happened with the tablets (the consultant I was under in hospital had also written to them about this)they were very sure that there was no way that the pain I had been getting could have been from the mediacation and that was the only drug that they used so no alternative apart from the natural cycle, not very helpful really. I have been lucking at having accupuncture before going for my natural cycle this is meant to help can only try.

Take Care and Good Luck
Sharon
xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon

I've just had a natural cycle and you can see from my ticker that it worked!!

Loved it, it was all so laid back and simple compared to fresh IVF and med FET.  As my cycle is between 30-34 days I had a blood test and ultrasound on Day 14 and then another blood test on Day 15, which showed I was ready to pop.  I had a Pregnyl injection that evening and then transfer about 5 days later.  I also started Progesterone from Day 16.

Apart frm those few things it was just like any other normal month, except this time we ended up with a BFP!!!!

Best of luck hunni, trust your body, it knows what to do!
Allison xx


----------



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Dear Alison
Thanks so much for your positive message, congratulations on your pregnancy hope all goes well.  With everything thats happened and the amount of drugs I've had it will be good to go through this without all the remembering to take my tablets or do my injections.
Take care 
Sharon x x


----------

